# Laguna Beach or Carlsbad?



## skatie (May 4, 2008)

We're trying to decide where to go as a family in March 09.  Our kids will be 12 and 9.  We've been to Disney World many times and on cruises, but never to California.  We have an RCI trade and were thinking about California, but not sure where to plunk ourselves to maximize the trip.  I know we'd like to see the typical HOllywood/LA stuff - probably just one of those "tours" would satisfy our interest!, I know our son would love to see an NHL game (probably easier in CA than getting LEaf's tickets in Toronto!), we'd like to just relax by nice pool, do some shopping, see some attractions, trip into San Diego as well.  We'll have a car, but also wondering if there is a rail/train system from the coast cities into the major attractions?  We've taken a look at some of the RCI resorts and Laguna Beach and Carlsbad areas look like a reasonable launching place for day trips?  Thoughts?   thanks


----------



## djyamyam (May 4, 2008)

I would say Carlsbad would be the better place from an accommodations and attractions standpoint.  With kids that age, you'll need a 2BR and there just aren't any in Laguna Beach.  You'd have more options for Calsbad and Oceanside and you're just as close to the water.  You're closer to San Diego than LA but it's still not that far to LA.


----------



## ricoba (May 4, 2008)

In my opinion Laguna Beach is one of the prettiest beaches in Southern California.  I also prefer downtown Laguna Beach to Carlsbad.  But again I know it's my opinion and others should pipe up with their own.


----------



## djyamyam (May 4, 2008)

ricoba said:


> In my opinion Laguna Beach is one of the prettiest beaches in Southern California.  I also prefer downtown Laguna Beach to Carlsbad.  But again I know it's my opinion and others should pipe up with their own.



We prefer Laguna Beach because of the beaches and proximity to downtown relative to where we stay but based on the OP's post on family makeup and desires of what they want to do, Carlsbad and the resorts in that area meet more of their needs.  Laguna is definitely more artsy and eclectic as opposed to family oriented.

For a March stay, GPP would be probably your best bet in a 2 or 3BR.  It's directly across the street from Legoland, has a few great pools, close to San Diego yet still close enough to Anaheim and LA as day-trips.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (May 4, 2008)

The train runs right through Carlsbad, so that might make a difference for transportation. GPP has very nice 3 bedrooms.
Liz


----------



## randyz (May 4, 2008)

skatie said:


> We're trying to decide where to go as a family in March 09.  Our kids will be 12 and 9.  We've been to Disney World many times and on cruises, but never to California.



I am from Vancouver and lived in Toronto, been to California more times than I can count when the kids were young until mid teens. Also been to Disneyworld a few times etc... so hopefully I can help. 

Assuming you want the 2 bedroom as stated by others you will need Carlsbad. Great location central to San Diego and Anaheim. You will need a car. Personally I would use transit in San Francisco, but never in LA/Southern California. 

If you have not done SeaWorld before, that would be a must see for a 12 and 9 year old. Great for the parents too. Sea World San Diego is well situated on the ocean and near Mission Beach. Much nicer location IMO than a ocean park landlocked in Orlando. The drive from Carlsbad to Seaworld along PCH is great as well. Lots of beaches, cliffs, surfers and other such views. Usually have seen Sea Lions on the beach near La Jolla and weather permitting lots of hang gliders.

San Diego zoo and the wild animal park are 2 other great options for that age group.

Anaheim/Disneyland would be an easy day trip. I would spend at most 2 days there. Maybe even one depending on your timeframe. If you have been to Magic Kingdom Orlando many times it is very similar to Disneyland and you will likely only want to hit the "best" attractions. California Adventure park will offer something new. Bottom line for me why come all the way west and do things you can do in Florida.

I would recommend the big day trip north into LA and Universal Studios. Yes its like Universal Orlando but it does have the real working studios and much nicer views being built partially on a small mountain top. The rides are of course perfect for a 9 and 12 yr old. 

If you want to see Hollywood, get a tour map from AAA or equivalent and do it quickly. IMO not long before the younger ones get bored seeing the Hollywood sign, Hollywood Blvd, and do they really care about Beverly Hills and Rodeo drive. However for a different part of "Hollywood" I would suggest heading over to Santa Monica Beach and the pier. Not Disneyland but much better for the kids. Stayed there a few days when my two were 12 and 9, we had a great time. A couple blocks from the beach is the promenade or what ever they call it. This is a closed to traffic street many blocks long. Lots of food, street entertainers, and shopping for Mom. 

For a much different "west coast" experience you may want to consider taking the hydrofoil over to the Catalina Islands for a day. Hike the park and check out the Casino.

One last point. You are talking about a Southern California trip. At some point you may want to consider a Northern California trip (ie. San Francisco, Carmel, San Simeon) Much more wild life, redwoods, etc etc. if you are looking for something really west coast and not Florida/Orlando. If you and your kids were into sea kajaks, sea otter, sea lions, cable cars etc.. something to think about. 

Hope this helps, Randy


----------



## skatie (May 4, 2008)

Thanks for the great opinons everyone!  Think hubby wants to be closer to LA, but I'm more partial to closer to San Diego and was originally really sold on Welk Villas until they appeared to be too isolated!  A couple more quick questions - is there a link to this train system that runs through Carlsbad so I can look at where it goes and the cost?  Also hear lots of horror stories about the traffic.  Is it only near LA or all over Southern Cal?  What do I need to know to avoid the worst.  I travel the Toronto highways in height of rush hour every day, so wondering how much worse this is!??  Thanks for all the help!


----------



## gary01 (May 4, 2008)

Try this site for the Coaster...

http://www.gonctd.com/coaster_schedules.htm


----------



## ricoba (May 4, 2008)

skatie said:


> Thanks for the great opinons everyone!  Think hubby wants to be closer to LA, but I'm more partial to closer to San Diego and was originally really sold on Welk Villas until they appeared to be too isolated!  A couple more quick questions - is there a link to this train system that runs through Carlsbad so I can look at where it goes and the cost?  Also hear lots of horror stories about the traffic.  Is it only near LA or all over Southern Cal?  What do I need to know to avoid the worst.  I travel the Toronto highways in height of rush hour every day, so wondering how much worse this is!??  Thanks for all the help!




I have been to Welk a couple of times and it is quite nice, but as you note it's far out for trips etc.

You are right, traffic her in SoCal can be a real pain the "***" 
There really isn't much you can do to avoid it.  But if you travel the freeways after 10AM you probably will avoid the morning rush.  From 10AM to about 3PM traffic is pretty good too. To miss the evening rush travel after 6PM.

In either location you will be in traffic, but unless you come up north to LA or down south to San Diego, you should not find traffic nightmares.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (May 5, 2008)

Welk is not by the beach, (at least 35 minutes minimum away), but is right on Highway 15, which takes you quickly into San Diego. Sea World is about 30 minutes away. Wild Animal Park is right there. 15 intersects with most other highways in terms of getting to LA. Welk is very much a large and spacious resort with multiple pools and golf. The largest place we have stayed in in Carlsbad is Grand Pacific, which is very nice, not right on the beach, but they have 2 and 3 bedroom units and they have a great, adult only, Olympic size lap pool (or maybe 1/2 Olympic size, but big). My favorite resort there is Tamarack, but that is hard to get, we lucked out once with a great one bedroom. I don't remember when you said you were coming. In summer, Carlsbad would be a better choice than Welk, cooler and the ocean would be swimmable.
Liz


----------



## UWSurfer (May 5, 2008)

"LA" (SoCal really) is very much a car town, but there is public transportation and there is a commuter rail service from LA to Oceanside known as Metrolink.  Here's a link to that line: http://www.metrolinktrains.com/stations/detail.php?id=111&line=oc.  Additionally Amtrak runs a line between LA and San Diego along the same tracks.

It isn't adjacent to either Carlsbad or Laguna Beach, but it does run through San Clemente where there are several TS's.  In fact San Clemente Cove TS is directly across the street from the SC Pier station.    I used to commute by light rail and bus 33 miles each way in LA until I moved closer to work.  The buses are generaly not a convient or as nice as the rail, but they exist and you can generally get there from here if you are patient. 

There are several central public transit agencies.  MTA.net is the operator of buses & light rail in LA, but they work with another dozen or so municiple bus lines in LA county.  OCTA is the large bus operator in Orange County.  

Given my experience riding public transit, it would be VERY do-able to take a train to downtown LA and transfer to the MTA's redlline (subway) to get to "Hollywood" &/or Universal Studios.  It would be a bit more effort to get to other places (Disneyland) but it can be done.

San Diego's commuter rail is The Coaster which a link was posted earlier and the light rail in and around San Diego is "The Trolly" in addition to it's bus system.   You probably wouldn't want to limit yourself to public transportion as your only means, but it could make for some interesting day trips to LA & SD.


----------



## SDKath (May 5, 2008)

We live just south of Carlsbad and my best friend lives in Laguna Beach. I can honestly say that with 2 kids that age, San Diego is a WAAAAY better choice for entertaining things to do!  Laguna Beach is more of an adult town but other than going to the beach and going out to dinner, there is not that much to do.  And the traffic is HORRIBLE in the summer so I would not count on driving all over LA and San Diego from LB as the home base.  

On the other hand, San Diego has so many wonderful activities and chances for outings for kids that they would enjoy themselves much more.  And everything is about 20 minutes from Carlsbad!  So it is well located.  Plus the traffic in San Diego is a lot easier.  As for public transportation -- it will never happen.  You need a car.  Nothing runs reliably in SoCal!  And nothing is walking distance!

Katherine


----------



## djyamyam (May 5, 2008)

skatie said:


> We're trying to decide where to go as a family in March 09.  Our kids will be 12 and 9.  We have an RCI trade and were thinking about California, but not sure where to plunk ourselves to maximize the trip.



There are several 1 & 2 bedrooms available during March at Grand Pacific Palisades,  (RCI #5362) 
5805 Armada Drive
Carlsbad , CA , 92008  USA 
760/827-3200 
www.grandpacificresorts.com


----------

